# BIOS Submission of BIOS



## Perl-Freak (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,

i have submitted a GPU BIOS with GPU-Z but it is not in the database.
The BIOS was submitted weeks ago.

The reason why I'm asking is that I need this BIOS because my GPU BIOS is corruptive.
I submitted it with this name PERL-FREAK 

It was a Zotac GTX 260² SP216 BIOS. The last Revisionnumber was xx.00.0A.

Thanks


----------



## btarunr (Dec 8, 2008)

Either of these: http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/...odel=GTX+260&interface=&memSize=0&textsearch=

Alternatively, you can download the generic NVIDIA BIOS (for other brands) for the GTX 260 (216 SP), the reference design of the card should accept the BIOS, though it will have implications on your warranty/RMA.


----------



## Perl-Freak (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks I've already checked but as I mentioned

It is not in database so far as I said.
I have submitted it also the dupecheck was okay.

So where do the bios submission goes who will recieve those...
This is my only hope?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2008)

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/details.php?id=29169


----------



## Perl-Freak (Dec 8, 2008)

Wizzard thanks but the Voltage 3 Setting was 1.12 in my original bios.
I don't know which tool I can use to modify it..NBitor did me a lot of trouble.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2008)

Perl-Freak said:


> Wizzard thanks but the Voltage 3 Setting was 1.12 in my original bios.
> I don't know which tool I can use to modify it..NBitor did me a lot of trouble.



nibitor is the only nvidia bios editor out there


----------



## Perl-Freak (Dec 8, 2008)

Is there a chance to get the bios I've submitted?


----------

